# Got 63 Impala SS Interior Kit for Sale.



## MRBIGJOE (Aug 19, 2009)

Front & Rear Seat Covers








Front & Rear Door Panels








Rear Armrest Covers








Windlace, Kick Panels, Package Tray Jute, and Front Armrest Base & Pad








Rear Package Tray









$700+Shipping.


----------



## jokers65 (Jul 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MRBIGJOE_@May 15 2011, 06:53 PM~20559014
> *Front & Rear Seat Covers
> 
> 
> ...


ill take one 559-802-6302 ill pick it up let me know when i can, can i get a head liner and carpet to


----------



## MRBIGJOE (Aug 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by jokers65_@May 22 2011, 06:58 PM~20605899
> *ill take one  559-802-6302 ill pick it up let me know when i can,  can i get a head liner and carpet to
> *


Yes. But call me 323-806-0224


----------



## stevedidi (Feb 6, 2008)

do you have something similar for a 64 ragtop interior ? i got an ss but i want the non ss seat covers with the buttons 
:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MRBIGJOE (Aug 19, 2009)

Yes I would have to make them.


----------



## A&W (Feb 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MRBIGJOE_@May 15 2011, 07:53 PM~20559014
> *Front & Rear Seat Covers
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## AmericanBully4Life (Feb 16, 2010)

How much to do the whole interior for a 63 non SS


----------



## MRBIGJOE (Aug 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by AmericanBully4Life_@May 27 2011, 05:58 PM~20643226
> *How much to do the whole interior for a 63 non SS
> *


$1500+Shipping


----------



## <<<DR.J>>> (Jan 12, 2009)

Damn good prices :thumbsup:


----------



## KDM66 (Jul 25, 2009)

CAN YOU MAKE ANOTHER 63 SS


----------



## MRBIGJOE (Aug 19, 2009)

But of course. What color. $2000 for seats, door panels, front & rear armrest, carpet, headliner, sail panels, key panels, package tray, and windlace.


----------



## DavidGs SS (Dec 24, 2010)

How much for the front and rear seat covers for a 61 in red and white?


----------



## MRBIGJOE (Aug 19, 2009)

DavidGs SS said:


> How much for the front and rear seat covers for a 61 in red and white?


cloth or vinyl


----------

